# Look what Meg is doing!!!! :)



## steffpeck (Apr 4, 2009)

We woke up to Meg mooing this morning.  We have kept her in the house the last 2 nights in a playpen.  DH made her a bottle and she drank the whole thing.  We took her out to her mom and looked what happened. 







I am SO EXCITED!!!!!!  I didn't think this would happen.  I really thought we were going to have to tube/bottle feed her.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 4, 2009)

GREAT!!!

:bun :bun :bun


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 4, 2009)

:bun She just needed to get her strength.


----------



## dfunnyfarm (Apr 4, 2009)

Congrats!! That's great news.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Apr 4, 2009)

yipppeee! wonderful news!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 5, 2009)

now thats great to see her sucking her momma.


----------



## Thewife (Apr 5, 2009)

A big congrats!

We seem to get at least one a year that needs help getting started! I know exactly how you feel, seeing them finally latching on!


----------



## laughingllama75 (Apr 10, 2009)

HOORAY!!!!!


----------

